# Coffee recommendations for Cafelat Robot



## mattpitts74 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm currently waiting for my new robot to arrive and reading as such as I can about these machines.

So I'm after some coffee bean suggestions that people have had good results with on the Robot?


----------



## Mike B (Dec 27, 2019)

@mattpitts74Asuming you're not new to espresso, I'd go with a coffee you know well and like, so you know what it 'should' taste like. Perhaps something super light might not be ideal for getting used to it, mind. If you are new to espresso, then I would go for a medium or darker roast as these are less finicky to dial in. Generally though any coffee that tastes good on other espresso machines will taste good on the robot . (Please note that I don't actually own a robot but do have a flair and some Pavonis.).


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Agree with the above. I see you have a londonium so anything you are familiar with beanwise. That's what I will be doing once my new robot is out of quarantine.


----------



## VeryFastTrack (Sep 19, 2020)

@mattpitts74 I think most coffees should go well with the Cafelat Robot. The coffee maker doesn't have a boiler, relies on the water in the portafilter to heat up.

Brew temperature depending on the method:

https://www.home-barista.com/levers/cafelat-robot-temperature-tests-t65550.html

Not sure what the best temperature for different roast levels but dark and medium roasts should be good without preheating.

Lighter roasts may need a preheating. A preheat method I have heard is to pour hot water once after adding the coffee and the screen, then discard the water away to preheat. You can also grind finer to extract a bit more.

While the Robot can use any coffee, darker roasts are more convenient to use (I like dark roasts for espresso).


----------

